# 24Online Cyberoam Client issue



## Febians (Nov 9, 2005)

Hi, 
Those of you'll using Elitecore's 24Online Cyberoam client to access the net, pl help me with this. 

When the above software is installed it disables some service due to which file sharing is deactivated. (in XP)

I use the client to go online, when i want to share files with other pc's I remove the cable & use the local network to access files on other machines. Again, the problem is not lying in settings, coz when XP is reinstalled & same settings are applied I can view shared folders. But once the software is installed the sharing gets disabled. (I am using correct IP address'/Subnet Mask/DNS... while trying to go online or sharing files, that too is not an issue)

Uninstalling the software/Quitting the software doesnt help. Once the software is installed it modifies the settings permanently. 

I even tried cleaning registry traces of the software, but to no avail. Its been almost a year since i have been trying to fix this problem. 

Pl help guys


----------



## theraven (Nov 9, 2005)

ah ok .. is ee u tried what i said ..
ok this problem seems weird .. i have never faced it 
what u can to is try another software called slyberoam client
its a mock up of cyberoam 

also u can directly try accessing the share using 
\\ip address\share name

also what error u get while sharing , and ur local network settings and ip shoul help


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 10, 2005)

> I use the client to go online, when i want to share files with other pc's I remove the cable & use the local network to access files on other machines.



I'm not sure what you mean here. Which cable do you remove? And if you remove the LAN cable, then how do you access the network?

I never faced the problem you are facing. Did you try accessing shared folders through the Map a Network Drive option? It's strange, but sometimes it works. Do try out raven's solution.


----------



## Febians (Nov 10, 2005)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> > I use the client to go online, when i want to share files with other pc's I remove the cable & use the local network to access files on other machines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, 
I'd try the slyberoam client.
What i meant by unplugging the cable was basically tht im using the same LAN card to access both internet n home lan. i.e. i plug the home lan wire into the same network card when i wish to share files. (ofcourse i change the required ip settings). 
The error is some service is disabled. I'd get the exact error msg tomo. 
How do i map the drive, if i cant see the network folders in the first place. Am i missing something here?


----------



## theraven (Nov 10, 2005)

nono forget ampping drives if ur using the same lan card
and honestly u can just get another lan card for like rs 160-300 
dont u think it'll be a better solution  ? 
do try n get another lan card ... and post error msg here asap


----------



## Febians (Nov 10, 2005)

theraven said:
			
		

> nono forget ampping drives if ur using the same lan card
> and honestly u can just get another lan card for like rs 160-300
> dont u think it'll be a better solution  ?
> do try n get another lan card ... and post error msg here asap


doing this on a laptop   
at work right now... would post the error msg once i reach home


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 11, 2005)

Well, sometimes, I would get shared folders using the Map Network Drive option even though I couldn't see anything using My Network Places. Weird, I know but it would happen sometimes.


----------



## Febians (Nov 11, 2005)

Ok here's the error:
"WORKGROUP is not accessible. You might not have persmission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions.

The list of servers for this workgroup is not currently available."

I've disabled all firewalls, tried reinstalling File & Printer sharing too.


----------



## theraven (Nov 11, 2005)

make sure the user is also present in the pc ur tryin to access and has all rights n permissions

also like i said try directly accessing using ip address and sharename instead of accessing thru workgroup


----------



## Febians (Nov 11, 2005)

I've tried both... \\<ip addr> doesnt work
I cant even ping the other machine. 
The thing is if i reinstall xp & try to access shares on remote machines, i can. 
But trying immediately after installing the cyberoam client, fails


----------



## theraven (Nov 12, 2005)

if u cant ping then theres something wrong with ur network or settings
cuz cyberoam client doesnt do anything of that sort on ur machine
like i said get a usb to ethernet cable or a pcmcia card for ethernet if u can
its always best to have diff networks on diff cards


----------



## sunnydhabhai (Oct 24, 2006)

Well
Go Right Click on local area connection>properties>general> Click on TCP/IP select properties> Advance Then Add ip address and and gateway of local LAN...it will work perfactly it worked at Aura too.


----------

